# Router below 1.5k



## jaleel (Sep 5, 2017)

I have been using D-link DWR 116(RailWire broadband) for past two years, from yesterday the Internet not connected, Service people said that the Wan port was not working, they tested with their own router for checking.

Please suggest a good router below 1.5k, to connect pc and smart tv. Initially i thought MI 3c router, but require at least 3 Land ports.


----------



## meetdilip (Sep 5, 2017)

Check Flipkart for TP Link routers. Comes at around 1 -1.2K


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 5, 2017)

Get Archer C20 or Dlink Dir-816.These are the cheapest AC wifi routers.There is no point in buying the usual 1-1.5k 300mbps N wifi routers which will soon become obsolete in near future.


----------



## TheSloth (Oct 19, 2017)

Alright then. I will update here after making the purchase. Thanks again


----------



## billubakra (Oct 22, 2017)

whitestar_999 said:


> First you need to find from Airtel if they have any plan of upgrading to VDSL in your area in next 1-2 years. @billubakra purchased TPLink ADSL modem which is not compatible with VDSL & Airtel has upgraded all connections in his area to VDSL.VDSL modems are costlier & lesser in number of models available so if ISP is providing one at cheap rates then it is better to get it from them.
> 
> A router is used to distribute connection,it is just that in case of ADSL/VDSL connection you will have to setup the modem in bridge mode & then connect the lan wire from modem lan port to router wan port where you will enter your airtel connection username/password using which router will make the net connection.You can use a modem+router combo device but combo devices are usually costlier(& dual band are very much so).
> 
> I am using Archer C20 & its range & performance(talking about N band performance) is a bit better than 841N I was earlier using.It was available for as low as 1100 during recent sales.Its 5GHz band performance is also fine for its price.Remember 5GHz is meant not for range but for bandwidth so you put your heavy bandwidth consuming devices like PC on 5GHz band while keep using mobiles/tablets etc on 2.4GHz band to avoid network congestion.



Sorry for the silly and out of topic question but what exactly is a difference between a modem and a router? My ADSL modem needed to be setup by entering ISP generated username and apssword, but the VDSL router provided by them doesn't need any setup at all. Tell them the MAC of your router and voila your connection is up and running. The connection gets linked to that MAC and if we change the router we will have to again give them the MAC address of the new router. In the 192.168.1.1 page of the isp supplied router I wasn't able to find an option/page wherein we have to enter our username and password to set it up in bridge or in pppoe mode.


----------



## meetdilip (Oct 23, 2017)

Modem = *Modulator - Demodulator* . In simple words, it converts the signal from the line into usable form. A router is more like a pipeline which receives packets of data and routes it to receivers ( devices )

Normally, what we call a modem is modem+ router. Unless of course, you have a separate Wifi router alone device which works with a modem + router

In your setup, it is possible that authentication is based on MAC address of the modem. That, I believe, is just an alternative to username + password authentication


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 23, 2017)

@billubakra why are you asking so many details,just enjoy your VDSL & download some nice videos/stuff to watch.


----------



## billubakra (Oct 23, 2017)

Thanks guys. Yes downloaded the fall update 2 days back. How to block devices from accessing the internet? And last question why do I have to enter the password again considering the ssid and password is the same in the router and phone?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 23, 2017)

It may not be exactly same even if same ssid & password(e.g.password encryption maybe AES+TKIP & not AES only.also transmitted mac id of wifi network is also changed now).


----------



## billubakra (Oct 24, 2017)

whitestar_999 said:


> It may not be exactly same even if same ssid & password(e.g.password encryption maybe AES+TKIP & not AES only.also transmitted mac id of wifi network is also changed now).


There is no way to set the encryption to WPA/2 etc. in phones I guess. All phones and a laptop with windows 7 works flawlessly when I switch the internet between WiFi direct and the router. The problem is only with the machines having Windows 10. 1 more thing if I enter the password and connect the PC with 10 to the internet, it works fine. But if I restart the same I have to forget the old password and enter it again. Is this an issue with 10?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 24, 2017)

Maybe as win 10 is always updating,there might be some new setting etc.Encryption settings are for modem/router.


----------



## billubakra (Oct 25, 2017)

whitestar_999 said:


> Maybe as win 10 is always updating,there might be some new setting etc.Encryption settings are for modem/router.


Nope. I tested yesterday in my friends home. He's also on the fall update and it works fine. He's using an ADSL modem. So, 10 is innocent.


----------



## TheSloth (Oct 25, 2017)

Me and one my friend both used to play game online on Win10. He consistently faced wifi disconnection issue. And I never had this problem. Eventually he moved to Win7 to play online. Then after 2months he was back to Win 10 and magically this problem was solved. Though this was a known issue with onboard Broadcomm WiFi adapters.


----------



## stephanielee (Dec 7, 2017)

TP-Link AC750


----------

